# great news for my Rescue Sam



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I have received great news for my little Sam.

G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida will be taking Sam.

The transport will be within the next two weeks. They need to setup a foster home and they are slammed right now.

Sam is on his way to a "forever home".

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to you and Sam!!!!!!!!! Yippiie!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats..*

Congrats to you and Sam!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hurray!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awesome!!!  WTG!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlotte That is great news about Sam. I bet he cant wait to get his new furever home.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yippeeeee!!!Congratulations!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BEST thing I heard all day!


----------

